# Can am starter



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a 07 can am outlander 800 put another starter on it today and when I put it in there all it does is spin now. Any ideas what this problem is? 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2013)

Cody said:


> Got a 07 can am outlander 800 put another starter on it today and when I put it in there all it does is spin now. Any ideas what this problem is?
> 
> 
> Lower Alabama Boyz!


When you say spinning I assume you mean it's not engaging the flywheel. Check the small wire connections good because one of them is responsible for triggering a relay/solenoid that causes the starter to move towards the flywheel right before starter starts spinning. What was the issue that made you decide to change starter in the first place

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2013)

Did you get it fixed?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

